# Best coffee maker to run off solar?



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

we have a 750 watt inverter, my pot is 650 Watts, so the inverter goes crazy and just won’t feed the juice to it. I’m not an expert by any means, but I’m guessing I just need a bigger inverter to run something like that? Any other suggestions apart from cooking it on the wood stove?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like you need a bigger inverter as an inverter need to be big enough to power your appliances..... but all it does is change to D/C to A/C.
Where is the power coming from....is there more than 650 watt input to the inverter?
Battery bank?
Coffee makes draw a lot of power to heat the coils......
Brew on stove?


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Sounds like you need a bigger inverter as an inverter need to be big enough to power your appliances..... but all it does is change to D/C to A/C.
> Where is the power coming from....is there more than 650 watt input to the inverter?
> Battery bank?
> Coffee makes draw a lot of power to heat the coils......
> Brew on stove?



Right now I just have 4 100watt panels feeding two 27 dc marine batteries. As I said I’m a total newb to this stuff. I figured the batteries would run it, regardless of the input wattage, so long as they were charged enough. So is that not the case? My wattage in has to match the output? I just hate to go buy a bigger inverter and not have the panels to back that up


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Miles Amos said:


> Right now I just have 4 100watt panels feeding two 27 dc marine batteries. As I said I’m a total newb to this stuff. I figured the batteries would run it, regardless of the input wattage, so long as they were charged enough. So is that not the case? My wattage in has to match the output? I just hate to go buy a bigger inverter and not have the panels to back that up



I'm no expert either...but anything with an induction coil draws a heavy load...coffee maker 5 to 8 amp load....
Need to look at the inverter output ...in amps.
If what you have doesn't work....I gonna guess a bigger inverter will be in the picture at some point.

You may have enough voltage....with no load, but..
The amp draw....ability to carry the load...may be too much for anything more than a short time...
Like too big of a load will cause your lights to flicker, or go dim.

Check this out:http://rvservices.koa.com/rvinformation/rvmaintenance/rv-converters-and-amp-draw.asp


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

I follow. Going to be looking at a bigger inverter. I’ve had to build this system myself as I can afford it, and better understand my needs. Runs the fridge no problem(I’m guessing less amps) so in my mind the coffee pot would run too you know? I appreciate your help, and I’m glad I asked before I bought


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't use a coffee pot. Boil water and use a one cup at a time pour over or french press.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Don't use a coffee pot. Boil water and use a one cup at a time pour over or french press.


Yes ma’am I’m totally fine with doing that, in fact we will probably have to seeing as id save the time and effort on the solar problem. Guess I just thought since it was running the fridge it would have that covered too. Climate is mostly hot and sticky here, so an outdoor kitchen with the wood stove is looking like the way to go.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

You are not trying to run a fridge and a coffee maker at the same time...right?


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> You are not trying to run a fridge and a coffee maker at the same time...right?


No sir. I unplugged the fridge just long enough to try the coffee maker. Everything else was off and unplugged.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know anything about solar, but for the last 25 years I've been using this, except I have a thermal caraf for the coffee to drain into. Best tasting coffee I've ever had bar none.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd boil the water with propane.
It's fast, clean, and efficient and gives instant heat.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Miles Amos said:


> Right now I just have 4 100watt panels feeding two 27 dc marine batteries. As I said I’m a total newb to this stuff. I figured the batteries would run it, regardless of the input wattage, so long as they were charged enough. So is that not the case? My wattage in has to match the output? I just hate to go buy a bigger inverter and not have the panels to back that up


Those 2 batteries would total less than 200 AH. 650 watts at 12V is 54 amps. That doesn't include the inverter losses so they are not big enough. You max draw should be about 10 to 15% or less of the AH rating of the battery bank. Total daily usage should only be 20 to 25% of the battery for max life.

WWW


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a cheap Mr. Coffee. It has a lid on top that you lift to pour the water down into it's little tank and also a place to set the basket with the filter and the coffee. I can't think it would be too difficult to set up something with a modified lid such that you had a "pot" on top of that, maybe with a funnel that went down into the basket of coffee grounds, and a small enough hole in the bottom of said pot that it would only drizzle the hot water over the coffee at a slow rate, kinda simulating what the heater in the Mr. Coffee would do. You could heat the water you put in there with the wood stove, the propane cook stove, maybe even a fancy solar concentrator type thingy you create with a fresnel lens you set up to gather the morning sun, whatever you would use to heat the water. I don't know if it would have to be boiling water or whether a little less, I don't know my ideal coffee creation temperatures.

Last time we lost electric, I was going to just take a pot and put on the gas stove, boil the water and just spoon the boiling water directly into the basket on the Mr. Coffee. But my dear wife wanted Cracker Barrel instead. But I was a thinkin'... 

P.S. or just get one of those things that Belfrybat talked about. Kinda does what I was a thinkin'. Never saw one of those before.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

Bellyman said:


> We have a cheap Mr. Coffee. It has a lid on top that you lift to pour the water down into it's little tank and also a place to set the basket with the filter and the coffee. I can't think it would be too difficult to set up something with a modified lid such that you had a "pot" on top of that, maybe with a funnel that went down into the basket of coffee grounds, and a small enough hole in the bottom of said pot that it would only drizzle the hot water over the coffee at a slow rate, kinda simulating what the heater in the Mr. Coffee would do. You could heat the water you put in there with the wood stove, the propane cook stove, maybe even a fancy solar concentrator type thingy you create with a fresnel lens you set up to gather the morning sun, whatever you would use to heat the water. I don't know if it would have to be boiling water or whether a little less, I don't know my ideal coffee creation temperatures.
> 
> Last time we lost electric, I was going to just take a pot and put on the gas stove, boil the water and just spoon the boiling water directly into the basket on the Mr. Coffee. But my dear wife wanted Cracker Barrel instead. But I was a thinkin'...
> 
> P.S. or just get one of those things that Belfrybat talked about. Kinda does what I was a thinkin'. Never saw one of those before.


I hadn’t heard of it either. But I’m like you, if I need coffee ima find a way to get it. I was just really hoping I’d still have that good ol coffee pot on the solar


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Those 2 batteries would total less than 200 AH. 650 watts at 12V is 54 amps. That doesn't include the inverter losses so they are not big enough. You max draw should be about 10 to 15% or less of the AH rating of the battery bank. Total daily usage should only be 20 to 25% of the battery for max life.
> 
> WWW


Duelly noted. So more batteries in addition to the inverter?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We started off with a percolator on the stove, then had this one: https://www.coleman.com/camping-coffeemaker/2000015167.html

Later when our Solar system was bigger, we just ran a normal coffeemaker off the batteries and the genny would kick on if needed.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd boil the water with propane.
> It's fast, clean, and efficient and gives instant heat.


I think we are going to look into a propane stove at some point. At worst I can still use wood stove and do the pour over method they’ve mentioned. At least while it’s cold. When it warms up sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> We started off with a percolator on the stove, then had this one: https://www.coleman.com/camping-coffeemaker/2000015167.html
> 
> Later when our Solar system was bigger, we just ran a normal coffeemaker off the batteries and the genny would kick on if needed.


Yes ma’am Ive thought about the percolator as well. Did the generator kick on for your coffee pot a lot?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Miles Amos said:


> Yes ma’am Ive thought about the percolator as well. Did the generator kick on for your coffee pot a lot?


Not a lot...mostly in the winter. We are far north so very short winter days.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I doubt there would be a lot of difference in running a coffee maker and running a microwave on solar. A coffee maker would make a pot of coffee in just a few minutes. You wouldn't have to leave it on after it's done making it. Most of them will stay on for hours running the little heater to keep it warm. There might be an insulated carafe that would keep the hot coffee hot longer without any additional energy required.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> I doubt there would be a lot of difference in running a coffee maker and running a microwave on solar. A coffee maker would make a pot of coffee in just a few minutes. You wouldn't have to leave it on after it's done making it. Most of them will stay on for hours running the little heater to keep it warm. There might be an insulated carafe that would keep the hot coffee hot longer without any additional energy required.


I remember the.microwave being worse because of inrush or something like that. DH is an electrical engineer so that was all his department. But yeah, our coffeemaker had an insulated carafe so the power pull was not as bad as some would think.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Making & storing electricity is enough expense as it is. You have to be more stingy in using what electricity you have, with the system that you have. If it makes heat, it " gobbles electricity !" Do like others have suggested & boil water . Even a little Esbit stove can bring a cup or 2 of water to a boil , quickly. That is what I use when I lose power to to " Florida Hurricanados ."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Esteban29304 said:


> Making & storing electricity is enough expense as it is. You have to be more stingy in using what electricity you have, with the system that you have. If it makes heat, it " gobbles electricity !" Do like others have suggested & boil water . Even a little Esbit stove can bring a cup or 2 of water to a boil , quickly. That is what I use when I lose power to to " Florida Hurricanados ."


Or a small rocket stove.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Look into cold brew. Concentrated, store in the fridge.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Miles Amos said:


> Yes ma’am Ive thought about the percolator as well. Did the generator kick on for your coffee pot a lot?


Have you looked at the Coleman one? Basically an automatic drip coffeemaker but powered by the stove rather than electricity. Made decent coffee.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Miles
The basic problem is everything you're using is too small for your application, sorta like trying to tow a 10 ton trailer with a Honda Civic.

I can give you some rules of thumb to guide you towards better decisions.

Roughly, your panel wattage should be about double your load. If you want to run a 650 watt appliance, you should have ~1200-1300 watts of panels. Why? Because you're panels will almost NEVER produce their rated wattage. If you use a PWM controller, you are likely getting only 240 watts out of your panels. Why? Because PWM controls amps, not watts. So the panels will produce electricity at whatever voltage the battery is at. So, if your battery is at 12V, and the panels are putting out 5 amps, that's 5A X 12V X 4 panels = 240W.

If you have a MPPT controller, you control watts instead of amps. The controller takes whatever voltage the panels are putting out, and transforms it down to the battery voltage. That means you could run all 4 panels in series at 72VDC. That means thinner, cheaper copper wire, and the panels can be located in the very best location because you don't have to worry so much about voltage drop.

Next, your batteries are too small. The second rule of thumb is batteries should not be drained at more than 1/10 their capacity. You model 27DC batteries are 90amp hours. You have two, so that's 180 (if wired parallel) So, 180AH X 12VDC = 2160 watthours. So, your load should be much more than 1/10 that, or about 220 watts. BTW, for long life, never deplete your batteries below 50% charge. With those batteries, you should limit yourself to absolutely no more than 1100 watthours per day, and no more than 500 watthours is much better.

What you need.
Four-300 watt or more solar panels. Something like this... https://www.solarblvd.com/products/hanwha-qcells-300w-watt-24-volt-solar-panel/. You can wire them in series/parallel to get ~ 16amps at 78volts DC.

Four 250AH deep cycle off-grid batteries like Trojan T105REs...http://www.trojanbattery.com/pdf/datasheets/SSIG_06_255_DS.pdf
Wire them in series to get 24VDC.

A MPPT controller that can handle 24 Volts. You might look at this one made by Renogy. https://www.renogy.com/renogy-40-amp-commander-mppt-solar-charge-controller-w-mt-50/.

A 24V inverter. Get something that can run both the frig and the pot at the same time. This Samlex can be hardwired into your electrical panel so there are no extension cords. https://ressupply.com/inverters/samlex-pst-1500-24-pure-sine-wave-inverter Note: This is the MINUMUM size I would recommend. It's in your best interest to get something larger.

It's gonna be expensive, but it's what will work. It's actually still a small system, not even half the size of my 48V cabin. BTW, my personal solution at my own cabin was a little table-top propane camping stove. I payed 8$ for it at the flea market. Hooked to a 5 gallon tank, it lasts for months! With my stove-top expresso maker, I have a hot mocha latte in 10 minutes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MichaelK! said:


> Hello Miles
> The basic problem is everything you're using is too small for your application, sorta like trying to tow a 10 ton trailer with a Honda Civic.
> 
> I can give you some rules of thumb to guide you towards better decisions.
> ...


Why not just get a propane range?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

You don't even need a range, just a propane burner. I use an old percolator that I have had since I was 13 or 14 yo. I guess it ain't all THAT old.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

krackin said:


> You don't even need a range, just a propane burner. I use an old percolator that I have had since I was 13 or 14 yo. I guess it ain't all THAT old.


I mean, if you have a cabin, why not have an actual stove to cook on rather than a camp stove.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> I mean, if you have a cabin, why not have an actual stove to cook on rather than a camp stove.


In my own case, it's cost. The completion of our cabin has been a long slow process, and I am adament on doing it interest free. I've made most of my construction expenses with a Home Depot credit card, but have been very careful to use their interest-free coupons. For the thousands and thousands of dollars I've charged to HD, I haven't yet paid them one single penny in interest. The down side is waiting. I'm not slated to make my electric refrigerator and gas range purchase till at least May of 2018 when the latest charges are paid off. I'm just making do with the camping stove till then.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MichaelK! said:


> In my own case, it's cost. The completion of our cabin has been a long slow process, and I am adament on doing it interest free. I've made most of my construction expenses with a Home Depot credit card, but have been very careful to use their interest-free coupons. For the thousands and thousands of dollars I've charged to HD, I haven't yet paid them one single penny in interest. The down side is waiting. I'm not slated to make my electric refrigerator and gas range purchase till at least May of 2018 when the latest charges are paid off. I'm just making do with the camping stove till then.


Ah, got it. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Bellyman said:


> We have a cheap Mr. Coffee. It has a lid on top that you lift to pour the water down into it's little tank and also a place to set the basket with the filter and the coffee. I can't think it would be too difficult to set up something with a modified lid such that you had a "pot" on top of that, maybe with a funnel that went down into the basket of coffee grounds, and a small enough hole in the bottom of said pot that it would only drizzle the hot water over the coffee at a slow rate, kinda simulating what the heater in the Mr. Coffee would do. You could heat the water you put in there with the wood stove, the propane cook stove, maybe even a fancy solar concentrator type thingy you create with a fresnel lens you set up to gather the morning sun, whatever you would use to heat the water. I don't know if it would have to be boiling water or whether a little less, I don't know my ideal coffee creation temperatures.
> 
> Last time we lost electric, I was going to just take a pot and put on the gas stove, boil the water and just spoon the boiling water directly into the basket on the Mr. Coffee. But my dear wife wanted Cracker Barrel instead. But I was a thinkin'...
> 
> P.S. or just get one of those things that Belfrybat talked about. Kinda does what I was a thinkin'. Never saw one of those before.


You can pour the water directly on the coffee grounds, allow it to seep thru, add more water, continue till you have a pot full !


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> I mean, if you have a cabin, why not have an actual stove to cook on rather than a camp stove.


i have a propane range, I use the burners and use a counter top convection for baking. You can get propane cook tops so no need for camp stoves. This time of year I do most of my top cooking on ol' potbelly.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

krackin said:


> i have a propane range, I use the burners and use a counter top convection for baking. You can get propane cook tops so no need for camp stoves. This time of year I do most of my top cooking on ol' potbelly.


I know...that's why I was suggesting it. I have a propane range and oven at the cabin. I even have one that is self cleaning without the evil glow bar that is the bane of off-grinders.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

krackin said:


> You don't even need a range, just a propane burner. I use an old percolator that I have had since I was 13 or 14 yo. I guess it ain't all THAT old.


I adapted a range stove top from a camp trailer for our cabin. $10 for the top from a guy that was parting one out and about $20 in parts to hook it up to a 20lb bottle. Works better than the camp stoves and keeps the wife happy.

WWW


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am not a perk kinda guy. Like drip better. Here is old school way: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...re-Ware-4-Cup-Drip-Coffee-Maker/172990833085? There are older aluminum versions for less money of course.

I have one though gotta say, living alone, I look for shortcuts. You can just make coffee in a pan. Heat water in pan until you just start to see bubbles rise to surface. Dont bring it to a boil or even a simmer. Turn off heat. Dump in your coffee grounds, stir. Now pour through an extra fine stainless strainer. Or suppose you could use a paper filter in a funnel. Voila, coffee. 

Cold brew is good, but takes lot more coffee grounds for same amount coffee. Perk makes what I call cooked coffee. Its way to go if you buy the cheapest coffee out there, cause all coffee perked ends up tasting the same. IMHO

Oh and if you want to keep coffee hot, try that marvelous new device called a thermos..... Better than letting it boil away on hotplate part of electric coffee maker.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I adapted a range stove top from a camp trailer for our cabin. $10 for the top from a guy that was parting one out and about $20 in parts to hook it up to a 20lb bottle. Works better than the camp stoves and keeps the wife happy.
> 
> WWW


Sometimes you can find whole tiny stove out of a camper. Will have two or three burners and an oven! Just luck of draw what you find though.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

@Miles Amos many good ideas & products presented... I have a Camp Perk (stove top) for 12 cups, used the Mellita for many many years as well.

But I would like to toss another suggestion which may be of more benefit in a few ways. Have you considered a Propane Stove / Cooktop from an old RV Camper ? They are typically 20" or more commonly 24" light propane use compared to full blown stoves / cooktops. People are always tearing down old RV's and such around here and getting an old RV stove is cheap, sometimes even free is someone is just chucking stuff. That would provide you with cooking capability, use the RV Regulator and get 2 30# tanks and copper line flared and voila ! If you can score the Range Hood that goes with it, your ahead of the game (and many of those are 12V so with a wall wart you can run that as needed and not drain your batteries so much. Check places like Craigs List, local RV dealer (shop) who have old RV's, ask neighbours or friends too, you might be pleasantly surprised.

EDIT: I didn't notice if you mentioned where your at but if your on a coast, boats being renovated / restored or dismantled are also a great source for such and you'd be surprised maybe at how nice some of them are.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

Steve_S said:


> @Miles Amos many good ideas & products presented... I have a Camp Perk (stove top) for 12 cups, used the Mellita for many many years as well.
> 
> But I would like to toss another suggestion which may be of more benefit in a few ways. Have you considered a Propane Stove / Cooktop from an old RV Camper ? They are typically 20" or more commonly 24" light propane use compared to full blown stoves / cooktops. People are always tearing down old RV's and such around here and getting an old RV stove is cheap, sometimes even free is someone is just chucking stuff. That would provide you with cooking capability, use the RV Regulator and get 2 30# tanks and copper line flared and voila ! If you can score the Range Hood that goes with it, your ahead of the game (and many of those are 12V so with a wall wart you can run that as needed and not drain your batteries so much. Check places like Craigs List, local RV dealer (shop) who have old RV's, ask neighbours or friends too, you might be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't notice if you mentioned where your at but if your on a coast, boats being renovated / restored or dismantled are also a great source for such and you'd be surprised maybe at how nice some of them are.


 Sound advice sir. Funny thing is, when we moved here the previous owner of the property tore down an old rv. Had the stove worked, I doubt he’d of given it to me, he was keeping anything he could. But yeah we’ll keep that in mind. I live in an rv but the stove never did work.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought about that the other day


painterswife said:


> Or a small rocket stove.


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

HermitJohn said:


> I am not a perk kinda guy. Like drip better. Here is old school way: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...re-Ware-4-Cup-Drip-Coffee-Maker/172990833085? There are older aluminum versions for less money of course.
> 
> I have one though gotta say, living alone, I look for shortcuts. You can just make coffee in a pan. Heat water in pan until you just start to see bubbles rise to surface. Dont bring it to a boil or even a simmer. Turn off heat. Dump in your coffee grounds, stir. Now pour through an extra fine stainless strainer. Or suppose you could use a paper filter in a funnel. Voila, coffee.
> 
> ...


 Nice


----------



## Miles Amos (Nov 21, 2017)

MichaelK! said:


> Hello Miles
> The basic problem is everything you're using is too small for your application, sorta like trying to tow a 10 ton trailer with a Honda Civic.
> 
> I can give you some rules of thumb to guide you towards better decisions.
> ...


 Wow. Yeah I got the feeling my system was inadequate. I plan on upgrading ASAP. As for never depleting the batteries, I’ve been extra careful (I think someone suggested that earlier) while I’m building the system I still have access to grid power, knowing All I had was the Honda lol. I’m a painter by trade, so this electrical stuff has been a new adventure for me


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I forgot about the old drip coffee makers, they do work very well. I think I'll try to find one. I do like the presses too, don't have one of those either. I really love good coffee in the morning dark to twilight.


----------

